# Which Diffuser does everyone recommend?



## Hannahg (May 20, 2017)

So I am just getting into Essential Oils and I am loving some of the stuff that I am learning. I recently purchased a book that has what seems to be a lot of great blends for Anxiety, which is why I am starting to use them. My mom is very into natural remedies and recommended that I get a diffuser, but before I do I'm wondering what kind of diffuser everyone else recommends? I was also wondering if there are any issues with diffusing oils around cats? I'm currently looking to choose one of these https://www.healthwatchlist.com/best-essential-oil-diffusers/

Sorry I know this is a lot of questions but I would really appreciate everyones input and this is the only forum that I could find on Essential Oils. 

Hannah


----------



## navigator9 (May 21, 2017)

I don't use the kind of diffuser you've listed above, but I do use a candle diffuser that doesn't use electricity or have any moving parts, but does the same thing. I've included a pic below. It has a bowl that holds water, and you can add a few drops of EO to the water, which is heated by a tea light candle below it. The water warms, evaporates, diffusing into the room. Simple, no parts to wear out or replace. Not sure if it's anything you might be interested in, but I thought I'd throw it out there. I use it for the last drops of FO so that nothing gets wasted.


----------



## debratant (May 21, 2017)

Hi Hannah I have the exact diffusor navigator has.  Years ago I used to have a mister type thing that diffused the oils with water into the air via a glass shaped thingy, but it broke and was loud so I bought the one above. Theses days I am in the market for a new diffuser and have one in my wish list on amazon, as the technology has gotten better than what I originally bought years ago.

I have this one in my wish list

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JKWNM1W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

There are certain oils that should not be used around cats.  Because I do not have a cat, I would google those?  I do have a dog, and I know that
lavender, peppermint, tea trea and some others are OK.  I have a mister spray bottle of lavender and peppermint that I spray his dog bed with
for odor lol.  Just google essential oils that are toxic to cats....that should yield some info.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 22, 2017)

If you have cats, the most conservative advice is to not have your cats in the same space as the diffuser when its running. Same goes for birds and other small animals. An animal aromatherapist  (Kristen Bell) suggests using only hydrosols with these creatures rather than EOs. Cats and birds cannot eliminate some of the chemicals in essential oils like dogs and humans can so the toxic compounds build up in their bodies over time.

I like my ultrasonic diffuser. It's fairly easy to use and to keep clean. It can be used to diffuse EOs or just as a personal humidifier. My husband used it without EOs to humidify the air around his office desk when he had a bad cold last winter. I also like it that there's no glass to break as with nebulizers. If you live in a super humid climate, however, the diffuser does add extra humidity to the air.

What I really don't like about mine is that it beeps when I change the settings or when it runs out of water. I find this annoying -- especially if the diffuser is being used in a bedroom or other quiet space. I use it near my office desk and that dang beep always startles me out of my concentration when the diffuser runs out of water.

If I was going to buy a new ultrasonic diffuser, I'd probably try this one -- it has a lot of positive reviews, doesn't beep, seems to be easy to clean and use, and is reasonably priced: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0118QC1BA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 This diffuser seems to be sold under a number of brand names and a variety of prices, but this listing seems to be the best price.


----------



## CassieLouisa (Jul 16, 2017)

I've been experimenting with reed diffusers and essential oils for about a month. I'd like to make my own reed diffuser and fragrance - I like the way they look and it just appeals to me more than the electric ones. But I have had a very hard time finding a good recipe for the reed diffuser base. The first one I made I used safflower oil and followed the recipe to a t - just the oil and 30 drops of EO. It smells great but it never filled the room or diffused. I'm looking at other recipes now - I'm going to try half a cup of oil with more fragrance drops, and add 2-3 tablespoons of vodka.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 16, 2017)

The vodka will just settle out in a layer on the bottom -- alcohol and water won't mix with EOs and oil. I thought I'd mention this because I don't think this idea will be too helpful.

The problem with reed diffusers is that they are useful only in small confined spaces -- like a guest bath or closet -- where there's not a great amount of air flow and the volume of air in the space is small. The diffuser works pretty well for a bit, but to keep the scent coming continuously as time passes, it's important to flip the reeds end for end every week or so. After a lot of fiddling and fussing with my reed diffuser, I decided they are no better than potpourri, scented salt, etc.


----------



## CassieLouisa (Jul 28, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> The problem with reed diffusers is that they are useful only in small confined spaces -- like a guest bath or closet -- where there's not a great amount of air flow and the volume of air in the space is small. The diffuser works pretty well for a bit, but to keep the scent coming continuously as time passes, it's important to flip the reeds end for end every week or so. After a lot of fiddling and fussing with my reed diffuser, I decided they are no better than potpourri, scented salt, etc.



I've had store bought reed diffusers that worked really well - I have one in my den now and it diffuses nicely. I've tried making my own with EO but it just doesn't work as well as the store bought ones - maybe I'm not using enough EO or FO? I am not opposed to getting a candle diffuser but I really wanted to figure out how to make my own reed diffusers. It seemed simple enough but I just can't seem to get them to work as well as the ones I buy in the stores. Sigh...


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 28, 2017)

Here's an article I'd that saved back when I had a cat. I decided it was just best to never expose her to essential oils. Damage can happen without you knowing about. Two of her vets also confirmed that.

excerpt from: http://www.naturalnews.com/022909_pet_health_essential_oils.html#

"Felines are especially sensitive, as previously mentioned. Even dispersing oils in the air or using them as cleaning agents around the house can be detrimental. Make sure that the cat has a way to go into another room, with fresh air to 'escape'. Oils should never be used topically because of their liver's inability to process them. Hydrosols, also known as hydrolats or floral water, are a much safer option with many of the same benefits. For smaller animals, such as hamsters, guinea pigs, and rabbits, hydrosols are also the best option, at a 50% dilution of what is used for felines."


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 3, 2017)

I can't speak to the diffuser to use but I can say my experience with cats....

I have an asthmatic (yes, it's a thing) cat so I have to be very careful about what I put in the air. Most of the EO's I try on me for issues (say, lavender on the pillow or sniffies for sinuses) haven't set him off. Surprisingly, wax melts in a lightbulb type warmer for the most part also do not bother him-possibly because they are low load of scent or the short time I use them? However, the few times I tried using a heated diffuser he had an asthma attack within 20 minutes even with the same EO's that didn't cause a reaction before. Due to this, I won't use a reed diffuser or heated diffuser in the room he stays in.

My other concern would be the cat getting into it-mine LOVES to drink/eat anything he can! Bleh...since he'll even eat leaves I don't like the idea of leaving liquid sitting around. The reed sticks are tempting too-my other cat steals bamboo skewers and chopsticks every chance she gets!


----------

